# New forum suggestion



## involedfather (Jan 13, 2012)

There's a very good forum on here called 'Considering Divorce or Separation'. I think the site needs another called 'Considering Marriage or Moving In'. This is not a joke, I really think this is needed.

They say that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure right? This site gets SO much traffic about trying to fix marital problems, what if we could cut them off at the pass? I don't advocate anti-marriage. I'm suggesting that we use all of this wealth of experience to help people make the right decision in the first place and help avoid so many of the problems that we're all working so hard to try and fix on this site.

Hopefully with enough support on this post the moderators will consider doing it.

Thanks!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Moved from General.

I think it's actually a good idea. Unfortunately, by the time most folks get here, the cow is out of the barn so to speak.


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

There are a fair few threads already in the General Discussion forum by engaged persons. I'm sure if the forum were created, google hits would in time do the rest.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

Perhaps there's already a place to find this, but I don't see it.

Could you post a list of abbreviations and what they mean?

I'm new and I'm picking up the obvious ones...

BS-betrayed spouse?
OW-other woman

etc. ?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

involedfather said:


> There's a very good forum on here called 'Considering Divorce or Separation'. I think the site needs another called 'Considering Marriage or Moving In'. This is not a joke, I really think this is needed.
> Thanks!


Couldn't you just use the "General Relationship Discussion" thread?


----------

